# 80's Dance Party!!!



## mishele (Aug 24, 2012)

You're the DJ!! Give me the of best 80's!!!


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 24, 2012)

OH DEAR GOD! I lived thru the 80's once. I REALLY don't want to go back! 
Cindi Lauper Girls just wanna have fun


----------



## mishele (Aug 24, 2012)

^^^Please tell me you know how to post a video....lol Oh and I figured all you old people could play too if I picked the 80's.


----------



## sm4him (Aug 24, 2012)

What?! There was a BEST of the '80s???

I'm with MLeek on this one...most of my favorite music of the '80s was recorded in the '60s and 70s. :lmao:

I guess there's always Jimmy to make me like the 80s:


----------



## mishele (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## MLeeK (Aug 24, 2012)

sm4him said:


> What?! There was a BEST of the '80s???
> 
> I'm with MLeek on this one...most of my favorite music of the '80s was recorded in the '60s and 70s. :lmao:
> 
> I guess there's always Jimmy to make me like the 80s:



Yeah, I can post a video. But I am not going hunting for one! LOL!

I still love Cheesburger in Paradise. 

I am going to see ZZ Top again at the beginning of September. With Skynyrd. Saw Skynyrd with Kid rock last year.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 24, 2012)

Robert Palmer's "I Didn't Mean To TUrn You On," is a good one.

Robert Palmer - I Didn't Mean To Turn You On (1987) - YouTube

Most people probably remember THIS version of the song from VH-1 and MTV.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=yy7klH1O4ik


----------



## mishele (Aug 24, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Robert Palmer's "I Didn't Mean To TUrn You On," is a good one...Robert Palmer - I Didn't Mean To Turn You On (1987) - YouTube
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/mGrQTRcxdTo?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


For you Derrel....


----------



## mishele (Aug 24, 2012)

If we are going Palmer, we need to play this........


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 24, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Robert Palmer's "I Didn't Mean To TUrn You On," is a good one.
> 
> Robert Palmer - I Didn't Mean To Turn You On (1987) - YouTube
> 
> ...


Speaking of MTV songs... How 'bout this one?


----------



## mishele (Aug 24, 2012)

This is for Derrel too......


----------



## mishele (Aug 24, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Robert Palmer's "I Didn't Mean To TUrn You On," is a good one.
> ...


<SLAP>


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 24, 2012)

I remember a video of a dollar blowing around the street too, but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## mishele (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mjhoward (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 24, 2012)

This thread has officially been rick rolled


----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mjhoward (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Derrel (Aug 24, 2012)

I cannot recall how to post videos, but here is a song that I REMEMBER dancing to in the 1980's...it was a crowd favorite! This is the Los Angeles band Los Lobos covering the old Richie Valens song, La Bamba. On the west coast, this was a huge dance hit in the mid-eighties!

Los Lobos - La Bamba (La Bamba Soundtrack) - YouTube


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 24, 2012)

I Loved the Robert Palmer stuff from that period, including this one:






It has one of my favorite lines in any song: "She's so fine, there's no telling where the money went!"


----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)

(not sure if anyone noticed. but I really, really, really like new wave)


----------



## Buckster (Aug 24, 2012)

Really enjoyed this one too:


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 24, 2012)

One Of The Favs From the Halcyon Days Of My Youth


Human Sexual Response - Jackie Onassis


----------



## Buckster (Aug 24, 2012)

And the 80's for me wouldn't have been complete without everything Joan Jett threw at us, like this:


----------



## Derrel (Aug 24, 2012)

RE: Robert Palmer's "Simply Irresistable"...So sexist and degrading...please post more like it!!!!


----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)

*"NOW HERE IN THE BARN WITH THE ANIMALS 'ROUND"
**"NOW HERE IN THE BARN WITH THE ANIMALS 'ROUND"
**"NOW HERE IN THE BARN WITH THE ANIMALS 'ROUND"
**"NOW HERE IN THE BARN WITH THE ANIMALS 'ROUND"

*




Did you hear it?


----------



## mishele (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mjhoward (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 24, 2012)

mjhoward said:


>



NO....LOL
BANNED!!!


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 24, 2012)

Aww I did ninja edit with a live version


----------



## mishele (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)

I was pissed at you mjhoward - but you've totally redeemed yourself with dexy!

here's what you were looking for


----------



## Buckster (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 24, 2012)

I think this one is appropriate considering it was the first one played on MTV.  No more watching Midnight Special after this..


----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)

SO MUCH LIKE IN THIS THREAD!!!!!

OMG!

Mishelle should be elected the queen of awesome!


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 24, 2012)

unpopular said:


> I was pissed at you mjhoward - but you've totally redeemed yourself with dexy!



Ah, it's all water near a bridge  (Kramer - Seinfeld)


----------



## mishele (Aug 24, 2012)

Wasn't I already?!! lol


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 24, 2012)

Lita Ford - Kiss Me Deadly..   I was somewhat infatuated with her during that time frame...


----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)

mishele said:


> Wasn't I already?!! lol



I thought so too until you threatened to print on canvas. wtf?


----------



## mishele (Aug 24, 2012)

unpopular said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't I already?!! lol
> ...


LOL I know better now!!!


----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 24, 2012)

mishele said:


> Wasn't I already?!! lol


Really a great, fun thread!  So glad you started it!


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)

*NOM NOM NOM!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)

oh and imagine that, from there I got here...


----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)

this video may be REALLY offensive for Christians:


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)

Not my favorite Bauhaus track by a long shot, but it's what people know...


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mjhoward (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 24, 2012)

F the commercials before these videos!!!!


----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)

I know that this is the 80's dance party ... but, come on ... it's EBN and EBN is awesome as hell


----------



## mishele (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)

Whoever posted this must be very confused about his sexuality






In the dorms, the Petshop Boys was a great jock repellant. I'd get the showers all to myself in the morning.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 24, 2012)

Here's one:


----------



## snowbear (Aug 24, 2012)

And another.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Derrel (Aug 24, 2012)

Gotta have a slow song....for that b**b to chest slow-dancing action the Eighties were famous for...Cannot seem to find an "original" version of this lovely song...


----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)

mishele said:


> http://youtu.be/yRYFKcMa_Ek



I can't even think about Hall and Oates without thinking about






Oddly, though, I can still listen to Simon and Garfunkel without thinking about ukuleles.


----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## jaicatalano (Aug 25, 2012)

Read all of the things below that I miss about the 80's


----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Aloicious (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm not a rap fan at all, but I liked this from the first time I saw it.  It just put a smile on my face.  

This young man sure has come a long way since this video introduced him to us:


----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Aloicious (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Aloicious (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Aloicious (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Aloicious (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Aloicious (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Aloicious (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)

Sam Kinison - Wild Thing


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 25, 2012)

if i only knew how to imbed youtube videos without it just being a link...


----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)

Copy the video URL, click the button shown above, paste the URL into the popup.


----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 25, 2012)

LOL Are you having fun, Buckster?!!


----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)

mishele said:


> LOL Are you having fun, Buckster?!!


Absolutely!  Been bored in this hospital room till you started this thread!  LOL!


----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 25, 2012)

Buckster, this ones for you!!! I hope you get to go home soon!!


----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)

I know it's crazy, but this is my favorite Van Halen song:






:mrgreen:


----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)

but I very much prefer Stevie Nicks. Ok. I'll admit it. I'm kind of in love with Stevie Nicks.


----------



## mishele (Aug 25, 2012)

LOL Crack me up!!!


----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)

One of my favorite videos ever


----------



## IByte (Aug 25, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> Video Link: http://youtu.be/9oM3VMhbxN8



Bad boy Mishelle lol.






Pump up that volume girl!! lol


----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)

Woke up with this song in my head...... there is something wrong with me, i'm only 30.


----------



## IByte (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 25, 2012)

Now for my personal favorites


----------



## mishele (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)

Watching the Placebo cover of "running up that hill", on the related videos is a 'don't take bath salts, mmmk' video.

:facepalm:

if it were 1985, it's be 'don't take ecstasy, mmk'

what a mess we've created for ourselves.


----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 25, 2012)

unpopular said:


>



LOL freaking awesome flashback


----------



## mishele (Aug 25, 2012)

Can't believe no one played this yet. I guess, I'll have to do it!!!


----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 25, 2012)

Take that!!  Nothing like tough chicks.


----------



## Buckster (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 25, 2012)

The nerd in me


----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)

While highly influential in the 1990's, 10000 Maniacs' first hit was in around 1989:


----------



## tirediron (Aug 25, 2012)

I thought the best of the 80s was 1990.


----------



## TamiAz (Aug 25, 2012)

Who can forget George Michael and Wham.. I hope this works.

<iframe frameborder="0" width="480" height="360" src="http://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/x2aixj_wham-wake-me-up-before-you-go-go_music"></iframe><br /><a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2aixj_wham-wake-me-up-before-you-go-go_music" target="_blank">Wham - Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go</a> <i>by <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/jpdc11" target="_blank">jpdc11</a></i>[video=dailymotion;x2aixj]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2aixj_wham-wake-me-up-before-you-go-go_music[/video]


----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)

The nerd in me beat ya to it, Byte


----------



## IByte (Aug 25, 2012)

...ok, ok, let me take a breather, great thread Mishelle. I might have to host an 80's themed party :mrgreen:


----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## tirediron (Aug 25, 2012)

mishele said:


> ^^^Please tell me you know how to post a video....lol Oh and I figured all you old people could play too if I picked the 80's.



Listen young lady, one more crack about old people and I'm going push my walker right over there and ....


----------



## IByte (Aug 25, 2012)

unpopular said:


> The nerd in me beat ya to it, Byte



oh you won't out nerd me Pop!! Oo






1980 goth music lol.


----------



## mishele (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)

Certainly someone has posted this already, right?


----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 25, 2012)

LOL


----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 25, 2012)

I can't believe you guys missed the MAN, MYTH, LEGEND, and KING of the 80's


----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)

mishele said:


> http://youtu.be/tbIEwIwYz-c



I'll take your New Kids on teh Block, and raise you a Vanilla Ice






Don't make me bring out Mc. Hammer.


----------



## IByte (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 25, 2012)

mishele said:


> LOL




ooooooooo you are banned lol.


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 25, 2012)

[video=dailymotion;x1yqje]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1yqje_don-henley-boys-of-summer_music[/video]


----------



## mishele (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 25, 2012)

unpopular said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > http://youtu.be/tbIEwIwYz-c
> ...



Aw, damn. It was produced in '89. I was about to call you out on posting a 90's video lol.


----------



## mishele (Aug 25, 2012)

IByte said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > LOL
> ...


What, what?!!! That's good ****!! lol


----------



## IByte (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 25, 2012)

Lovin me some Phil!!!


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 25, 2012)

Rotoscoping at its finest.


----------



## mishele (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 25, 2012)

I'd like to think that this is from the 80's. It might be late 70's though. I'm not sure. Those crazy Finnish people! XP


----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)

^^^ YES YES YES!!!!


----------



## IByte (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 25, 2012)

Art Of Noise - Close To The Edit


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 25, 2012)

Frankie Says RELAX!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 25, 2012)

Big dance hit during the eighties...(this is also how I think of Mishele...)[video=dailymotion;xumkh]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xumkh_blondie-heart-of-glass_music[/video]


----------



## snowbear (Aug 25, 2012)

Most of their work was in the 70s, but this is from their final (original material) album, 1980.


----------



## mishele (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## pixmedic (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)

IByte said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > The nerd in me beat ya to it, Byte
> ...




LMFAO! I already posted that too. And it's not goth, like at all! I already posted Siouxsie and the Banshees, Sisters of Mercy and Bauhaus and The Cure (though I wouldn't call the Cure goth either).

Trust me. I can out 80's pop anyone, even those who were actually there! I AM THE KING OF POP! mwahahaahahahahahahahaaaaa


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 25, 2012)

unpopular said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> > unpopular said:
> ...








I actually had this song on my MP3 player when I was 13. I was "that one weird kid who listens to old music."


----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)

Wait. You had an MP3 player when you were 13?


----------



## mishele (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 25, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Wait. You had an MP3 player when you were 13?



Why is that surprising? XD

If you're wondering why I didn't just have an iPod it was because I didn't know it existed yet, and it was more expensive than anything my parents were willing to buy me.

So I had to make due with a 320MB MP3 player. It was an upgrade from my Walkman atleast.


----------



## IByte (Aug 25, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:
			
		

> Frankie Says RELAX!
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyl5DlrsU90



The banned video was trippy oo


----------



## IByte (Aug 25, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> LMFAO! I already posted that too. And it's not goth, like at all! I already posted Siouxsie and the Banshees, Sisters of Mercy and Bauhaus and The Cure (though I wouldn't call the Cure goth either).
> 
> Trust me. I can out 80's pop anyone, even those who were actually there! I AM THE KING OF POP! mwahahaahahahahahahahaaaaa



I know but some youngen might take it as,"is that.Marilyn Mason??"
And there is more to come Oo we have a whole decade!!


----------



## IByte (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Kazooie (Aug 25, 2012)

Makes me want some MILK. 

To whomever get's the reference.


----------



## mishele (Aug 25, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Big dance hit during the eighties...(this is also how I think of Mishele...)[video=dailymotion;xumkh]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xumkh_blondie-heart-of-glass_music[/video]


----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)

IByte said:


>



OMG. I was so looking for that song! But I thought it was "mexican rodeo".


----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)

How did we miss this?????


----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)

This one is for Josh


----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 25, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> How did we miss this?????
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_Pq0xYr3L4



Oh that was so 3 pages ago lol Pop.  Why don't you post up that Boy George you miss so much lol.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)

Already did!

LOL.


----------



## mishele (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)

I love how as this thread goes on, the music sucks more and more and more.


----------



## IByte (Aug 25, 2012)

Oooooo you are talking about the big M.


----------



## mishele (Aug 25, 2012)

Watch it.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)

IByte said:


> Oooooo you are talking about the big M.



I've always disliked Metallica.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2012)

eugh. you know guys. I think I'm actually out.

i'll pass my thrown off to someone else.... not that it matters much, being that I built it for myself.

---------

WAIT A MINUTE! Massive Attack released this in 1988!


----------



## IByte (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah I'm tapped out....for now but let's all thank mishele for making us have a flashback of one hit wonders.  With Metallica had multiple albums.  We didn't touch on 80's rap or the poodle hair bands like Journey.


----------



## mishele (Aug 26, 2012)

Came out Jan. 3, 1990 but I'm still playing it!!!


----------



## mishele (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## JackandSally (Oct 26, 2012)

mishele said:


>



This would have been my choice!


----------



## JackandSally (Oct 26, 2012)

Boo, I just hit play on the Rush video.  My husband told me to turn that crap down.  He's officially an old man!


----------



## mishele (Oct 26, 2012)

It's Friday night!!!


----------



## mishele (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Photographiend (Jan 15, 2013)

My happy dance music


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## ratssass (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## bentcountershaft (Mar 30, 2013)

This one has been in my head all day.  Had to finally look it up and then felt compared to share.


----------

